

243 Game – inspired by 2048 - mishop
http://243game.com

======
Stately
It seems to be significantly easier to beat than 2048, but at the same time
it's a bit challenging to get your head around matching three tiles instead of
two. Good stuff.

BTW, change the favicon?

~~~
mishop
Changed. Thank You :)

------
clarle
The heuristic that worked for me was similar to 2048, but not exactly the
same.

I kept all of my highest tiles on one column of the board, and always kept it
filled up (so that one row was "static"), like with 2048.

The difference this time was that I mainly incremented them by rows, and would
only put together three in a column to match up a row.

------
rpsw
I bet this on the first go, without thinking of an in-depth heuristic. Maybe I
was lucky, but it doesn't seem to hard.

I struggled with this version, which is kind of similar:
[http://joezeng.github.io/144/](http://joezeng.github.io/144/)

~~~
aardvark179
Yeah, this one doesn't seem so hard. Variants like 144 are a challenge because
you can fill the board with tiles that can never lead to your goal, and it's
easy to get into a situation where you can't help generating them.

~~~
mishop
I thought I'd ask for a goal 3^6 (729). But this is impossible with this
algorithm.

243 243 243 x x

81 81 81 x x

27 27 27 x x

9 9 9 x x

3 3 3 x x

------
mishop
5% winers until now :) Or the players are too smart or the game is not too
hard ?

~~~
stinos
_5% winers until now_

Where do you see that?

~~~
mishop
Google Analytics - Events.

~~~
tlunter
It's probably real wins, but this? ;)

ga("send", "event", "game", "end", 'game-won', '1000000');

~~~
mishop
Yes. This :)

------
dfan
This is the first one of these in a while that felt qualitatively novel to me.
Nice work!

I'd add at least one more level, since it should clearly be possible to reach
higher tiles than 243.

------
gerry_shaw
I wish Threes! was this easy. Fun but too easy (beat it second time). This is
a good thing for me so I won't waste more time on it :)

Thanks for making it though, was a fun distraction.

------
xbilldozer
Why must people continue to create new obsessions for me...

------
mishop
Please help, if someone know how to save grid.
[https://github.com/mishop/243](https://github.com/mishop/243)

------
mishop
What about if I move target to 729 (3^6)?

------
RandomSpamMan
Still makes me sad that people are calling these 2048 clones when Threes
started it all off.

~~~
devcpp
Threes wasn't FOSS so it's legally easier to say "2048 clone".

~~~
mishop
[http://opensource.org/licenses/MIT](http://opensource.org/licenses/MIT)

------
qpes
It is very interesting that 2048 strategy doesn't work here.

------
arek2
My 2048 variant - 511 Game:

[http://www.kongregate.com/games/random_strangers/511-game-
bo...](http://www.kongregate.com/games/random_strangers/511-game-bourgeois-
edition)

------
mauricio-OH
I beat the game in the first try. Too easy.

------
saalweachter
This doesn't feel any harder to me than 2048. The same basic strategies seem
to work about as well on both.

~~~
atoponce
I find the same basic strategies don't hold up as well. It seems much easier
for me to foul up because I need 3 in a row, rather than just 2.

~~~
Elessar
Yeah, this variant forces you to clean up the (mental) heuristic you use you
decide how best to combine blocks. With 2048 you could generally muddle your
way through provided you ensured high blocks were in some corner. Here,
because of the 3 combination, quite often I'll have a pair of high numbers
blocking an entire row from shifting -- an issue you'd never have in the
original.

------
jhonnycano
oh, it's addictive too

------
igrice
it's addictive too. Again, playing games all day.

